# Why you should remove the shower screen, don't judge please lol.



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can I start by saying my previous machine was a second hand baby gaggia, this was the first time I had changed a group gasket and it was totally cemented to the machine so I was very surprised at how easy a relatively new gasket can be removed. Anyway, I've had this machine for 9 weeks and this was the screen and gasket.

  

  

Pretty disgusting, and this was after there soak and new cafelat gasket.

  

  

I know I'm showing myself but it will not be left for this length of time again obviously and just wanted to show what 5-6 shots a day for 9 weeks looks like and why you need to drop the screen regularly.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

good of you show people, really drums the point home about cleaning!

looks much better now.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That's pretty clean for 9 weeks use, I clean mine at least once a week.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I think once a week would be more than adequate Gordon, I'll check it after a week and post another pic.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mine was a bit dirty , just checked. Gave it a good scrub

using the above example, do you think it would affect the coffee much?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Wes78 said:


> Mine was a bit dirty , just checked. Gave it a good scrub
> 
> using the above example, do you think it would affect the coffee much?


Would u lick it clean? There's your answer lol


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Would u lick it clean? There's your answer lol


Yup, try anything once


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Wes78 said:


> Yup, try anything once


made me chuckle


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I remove mine every Sunday evening and give it a good scrub, rinse and dry the gasket, clean the group and put all back. This way is always nice and clean. Takes me 3 minutes.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do the gaskets just pull out?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wes78 said:


> Do the gaskets just pull out?


If you keep it nice and clean, on an E61, yes. It comes out with the shower screen. Even better with the silicone gaskets (Cafelat) as they don't deteriorate as much as the standard ones.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

It was as easy as this video






Think I'll be testing out a new two week screen cleaning cycle


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The pic in the OP looked remarkably clean for 9 weeks! Mine has looked worse after 9 days on occasion (I presume it depends on how fine you're grinding as to what gets through the screen?)

It is so quick and easy on an E61 I do it at least once a week. At that frequency you've only got a light dusting of fines to brush off. It does taste better if you keep on top of it. When I think back to my Classic which was more of a pain to do, and how bad it can get if you put it off (not to mention the skanky dispersion block if you use pulycaff to back flush).


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> The pic in the OP looked remarkably clean for 9 weeks! Mine has looked worse after 9 days on occasion (I presume it depends on how fine you're grinding as to what gets through the screen?)
> 
> It is so quick and easy on an E61 I do it at least once a week. At that frequency you've only got a light dusting of fines to brush off. It does taste better if you keep on top of it. When I think back to my Classic which was more of a pain to do, and how bad it can get if you put it off (not to mention the skanky dispersion block if you use pulycaff to back flush).


It really is night and day from removing from a classic as you say hotmetal, I couldn't believe how quick it was.

I can only surmise the screen was not worse because I purge after removing the portafilter following every shot then wipe down.just about go see if my morning coffee tastes different ha ha.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That gunk really affects taste in my experience. I chuck mine in the dishwasher every night along with the basket.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I also clean mine every day (or two sometimes). The more you do it the easier it becomes.

Cleaning SS, gasket, pf (and baskets), and drip tray takes 5 minutes once in the habit of doing so.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

That's your OCD lol


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> That's your OCD lol


Perhaps,

I spend so much time trying to perfect my coffee. Spending 5 minutes to remove another variable is worth it to me.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

And this reminded me that while I've not been well my cleaning routine has suffered! Ugh. It's at least 1.5kg of beans since I last cleaned it.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

After a week, I'm probably alone to say this will be a weekly clean for me now, could day every day etc but I would be lying. Will do it every sat with my portafilters, baskets etc.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> And this reminded me that while I've not been well my cleaning routine has suffered! Ugh. It's at least 1.5kg of beans since I last cleaned it.


Hope you're getting better! Would be interested if you could post some before/after cleaning pics.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Stanic said:


> Hope you're getting better! Would be interested if you could post some before/after cleaning pics.


Too late, it's clean!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I wish I had an easy way to do this with my Cremina.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine often gets left much much longer than most people's here.


----------

